# R32 Headlight Info



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Ive got a pair of R32 headlights that Ill be using for a project. I was wondering if anyone could provide me some info as to what bulbs they use for each section. I know the small side one is a 194 but I dont know what bulbs the projector and other light use. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the headlight bulbs are H1


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Ah. lol I thought they were H3 and H7... can anyone else veryfiy this?


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

think they are h1's cause my friend has a 32 and he bought some h1's for his car


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

oh ok. i dont know anyone personally with the 32 but know ppl who know ppl... u know how that goes. 

if u can, check with ur friend and se what he says. there are 3 diff bulbs that go in and one is a 194 i believe.. the other two are also different from eachother.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

There are two different types of R32 head lights. 

The one you have is the projector style. The projector (bug eye) is the low beams (H3C bulb).
I can't recall what the high beam bulb is.

The other head light that's being mentioned has a combined low/high beam (uses H1) and a fog light (H3).


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks man. I think the one im looking ofr is an H7


----------

